# Strip mall pricing



## CITY SWEEP (Nov 5, 2005)

I am currently bidding a sweeping job. The area involves about 2 1/2 to 3 acres paved strip mall. It contains 10 trash-cans also. It is a Z shaped configuration with stores along two sides. No landscaping, cart corrals or parking curbs involved. Pretty flat. I am wondering what the current price would be. Is the price by the acreage or by time involved. The owner stated that he is currently paying $50.00 for weekly cleaning. I want to know how anyone in the business can sweep for this price, with the size lot involved. Any ideas? I really appreciate the help.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

From what I've learned (Ive spoke to quite a few guys that actually do business around here - many of them from out of town, and I've had PM conversations with a few people on this and other sites), this could be right about the right price. One thing that you have to understand, is that a truck doesn't have to do every square inch of the lot, they just scan in a pattern and pick random debris up wherever it may be. They can come in and cover a lot this size in about a half hour. At $100. per hour, this would figure up about right. Now, if there is heavy detail work to be attended to (sidewalk blowing, dirty gutters (usually initial cleaning), cart corals, etc., then this will take a bit more time. Simple rule of thumb...the more requent the visits allowed, the better. It is simpler to come in and pick up 1/3 the debris 3 times a week, than to have to scan and sweep about every row once a week. It's much like plowing. Either you charge for two 3" events, or one 6" event. On most people's scales, the first is the most lucrative.
Of course, different places need different frequencies. Obviously, a supermarket or drug store lot in a busy commercial area will need more attention than a medical office in a rural area.


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm with Runner on this one. To add to that, it depends on customer's needs. Maybe they only wanted litter/trash debris picked up. We have some large stores which we allow 2- 2 1/2 hours to clean up. The management knows we are not going to cover 100% of the lot, sweep the curbs, blow out all the corners, pickup the lawns, and empty trash cans each night. We do however cover 100% of the lot throughout the week. Section it off and do total coverage of say 1/3 one night and sweep the litter on the rest of the lot. Next night 1/3 coverage, litter on other 2/3 and sweep curbs another night. Same thing, plus pick up the lawn another night. Same thing, blow out along the nooks and crannies another night. We do however blow the trash and cigarette butts from the entrances every night. This price maybe alright, just as long as the customer knows what they are to expect for the pricing. It is only known between that contractor and customer what the expectations are. If you want it, you need to find out what their expectations are and decide if you can offer service within their parameters and still clear a profit. Something else to consider is why are you bidding it? Did they contact you because they were unhappy? Great sales point for charging a little more. Did you contact them? Maybe they don't want to change contractors? Maybe he gave you a BS price to see if you would bid it way lower? Some managers do this. Not very ethical, but it happens.


----------



## SNHSERV05 (Dec 17, 2005)

city sweep, is that the size of the lot your curious about sweeping 2.5-3 acre or is that the mall size,? either way I wouldnt sweep that with a tornado wind for 50.00..................not enough money in this deal, around here in the northeast sweeping companies get hourly, I know a guy that does just sweeping and gets 100.00 to 150.00 per hour


----------

